# clipit/parcellite and synergy problem



## talsamon (Aug 24, 2015)

Have a strange problem. I am running synergy. Also run parcellite. Sometime parcellite stops to work. I had to kill it. Problem is it blocks synergy to work
and sometimes kills firefox or better the plugin-container. But I need for fvwm-crystal and synergy an extra clipboard.
I had no error messages. Also can't start parcellite from commandline get:

```
Unable to load pref 'icon_name'
Flag 0x0001, status 0, EXIT 1 STAT 0
```
.
Any ideas or hint for a better clipboard?
I don't know if it is related to the last parcellite update.to 1.1.9,1. few days ago.
I got synergy problems also in the past, but could solve it, with restart synergy, never thought on parcellite, maybe it was the same problem, but I do not know.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 24, 2015)

Try deskutils/clipit.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, I will test this.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2015)

Was not the clipboard. Got following error message in /var/log/message:

```
kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff8001e802ab8: Listen queue overflow: 5 already in queue awaiting acceptance
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2015)

Try to increase kern.ipc.somaxconn variable.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/configtuning-kernel-limits.html#idp64787152


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2015)

I increased value of kern.ipc.soacceptqueue (think is an alias).


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2015)

talsamon said:


> I increased value of kern.ipc.soacceptqueue (think is an alias).


It was renamed to kern.ipc.soacceptqueue, but kern.ipc.somaxconn is and will be available as a hidden sysctl(8).

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2012-October/041326.html


----------



## talsamon (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know if it is solved through clipit or the update of synergy on Linux (was a different version to FreeBSD - sometimes it works with different version, sometimes not, so I can't say if this was it). I had two crashes with clipit (but I don't mind. Maybe the reason for this was something other). But now it works, solved.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 4, 2015)

talsamon, I'm the maintainer of deskutils/clipit.  Please pass along any information you can provide about problems, so we can fix them.

P.S. I have been running clipit for years and I don't recall any crashes or problems.  On the other hand, I gave up on deskutils/parcellite after the old developer called it quits.  After that, maintenance was getting increasingly difficult.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, thanks. After a short time I have installed clipit, it crashes two or three times. But not more. So I think it was just an other problem.
I think the main problem was the version difference of synergy between FreeBSD and Linux. I think it is in the moment ok. Should it crash again, I will tell you. But let us wait.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 13, 2015)

Clipit crashes also, like parcellite, but no so often, when I try to copy text from Ubuntu (15.04) to FreeBSD. Don't know if it is caused by synergy or clipit. (Maybe it is caused by a full clipboard? But I think synergy not really works good).

*Edit: * Error message in /var/log/messages:

```
newgorx kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff80146d66930: Listen queue overflow: 5 already in queue awaiting acceptance (1 occurrences).
```
.

Increased value now to kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=512.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems synergy would not work with a second clipboard. I close clipit, since then no crashes of synergy. But it is unpractical, cause if want to copy more than one item , I had to open and close the clipboard. (fvwm-crystal has no "really" clipboard ).


----------

